# Humidor only keeping 60% to 62%...what to do?



## Bullcrap05

Hey guys,

I'm having problems with my second humidor. For some reason it is only keeping 60% to 62% RH. Is this ok for cigars since I have a hard time bringing it to at least 65%.

I'm even using a shot glass of distilled water that I keep in my humidor + the humidifier. 

I did all the test for the humidor and they all passed perfectly. The seasoning was even done for 1 week and it was at 83% when I took the sponge out and after a full day with only humidifier, it was holding at 68%. When I put my cigars in though, I cannot pass 62% and it plays in between 60% and 62% now...

It is only a 50 count humidor, no glass....


Is it ok to leave it at around the temp it is given me, 60% and 62%? Or should I try a small sponge instead of shot glass and see if it will make it stabilize at 65% or close to it...

Let me know what you think...

thanks

Steph


----------



## asmartbull

Bullcrap05 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm having problems with my second humidor. For some reason it is only keeping 60% to 62% RH. Is this ok for cigars since I have a hard time bringing it to at least 65%.
> 
> I'm even using a shot glass of distilled water that I keep in my humidor + the humidifier.
> 
> I did all the test for the humidor and they all passed perfectly. The seasoning was even done for 1 week and it was at 83% when I took the sponge out and after a full day with only humidifier, it was holding at 68%. When I put my cigars in though, I cannot pass 62% and it plays in between 60% and 62% now...
> 
> It is only a 50 count humidor, no glass....
> 
> Is it ok to leave it at around the temp it is given me, 60% and 62%? Or should I try a small sponge instead of shot glass and see if it will make it stabilize at 65% or close to it...
> 
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> thanks
> 
> Steph


That's a fine RH
Fact is, in a cpl weeks temps start to rise and the rh will go up
naturally......


----------



## socalocmatt

asmartbull said:


> That's a fine RH
> Fact is, in a cpl weeks temps start to rise and the rh will go up
> naturally......


+1. Low 60s is fine.

If I had to guess, which I am about to do, I would say that your cigars have a low rh and are sucking up the moisture. Maybe they are new and from online purchases, been shipped to you, or sitting out for a bit of time. If this is the case then your humi will stabilize once the cigars are done getting their drink-o-agua.


----------



## fivespdcat

Could also be the Hygro is broken or not calibrated. If the hygros are fine, don't worry about it. Personally I'm ok with my cigars as long as the humidity/temp is fairly consistent and sits between 60-68%.


----------



## Bullcrap05

socalocmatt said:


> +1. Low 60s is fine.
> 
> If I had to guess, which I am about to do, I would say that your cigars have a low rh and are sucking up the moisture. Maybe they are new and from online purchases, been shipped to you, or sitting out for a bit of time. If this is the case then your humi will stabilize once the cigars are done getting their drink-o-agua.


yes online purchase and shipped to me. But this RH has been like that for about 1 month now...So if this range is fine, I should be OK then.

thanks


----------



## Bullcrap05

fivespdcat said:


> Could also be the Hygro is broken or not calibrated. If the hygros are fine, don't worry about it. Personally I'm ok with my cigars as long as the humidity/temp is fairly consistent and sits between 60-68%.


My hygro is working 100% since it was the hygro from my first humidor and all salt test and calibration was done. I guess since a few of you say they are fine at that temp, then I will just keep an eye on it...

Thanks for the tip...
Cheers!


----------



## Cigary

asmartbull said:


> That's a fine RH
> Fact is, in a cpl weeks temps start to rise and the rh will go up
> naturally......


*
Bull knows things...he's exactly right here.*


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

socalocmatt said:


> +1. Low 60s is fine.
> 
> If I had to guess, which I am about to do, I would say that your cigars have a low rh and are sucking up the moisture. Maybe they are new and from online purchases, been shipped to you, or sitting out for a bit of time. If this is the case then your humi will stabilize once the cigars are done getting their drink-o-agua.


this


----------



## anyo91

have you checked the seal on the humi?


----------



## Mr Mike

well whats going on in the first humi then;
whats the weather like in that one?

I would suggest putting the sponge back in, first off.

"socalocmatt" has got a very good point

but how dry are those sticks that after a month you still are at only 60% !! :tsk:


----------



## Bullcrap05

anyo91 said:


> have you checked the seal on the humi?


yup seal is fine...Like I said, I did all the test before seasoning it and everything was ok...


----------



## Bullcrap05

Mr Mike said:


> well whats going on in the first humi then;
> whats the weather like in that one?
> 
> I would suggest putting the sponge back in, first off.
> 
> "socalocmatt" has got a very good point
> 
> but how dry are those sticks that after a month you still are at only 60% !! :tsk:


My first humi I have temps between 65% and 68%. I do control it though with KL. I never had any problems with my first humi...


----------



## chasingstanley

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> this


+1.


----------



## Mr Mike

u need to back track to the better weather and add the new sticks at a slower rate.

Don't forget to add the sponge. What kind of ongoing medium r u going to use for this humi? [beads?]

You did all test; [Great] so if you can keep it holding at 68 before, then you can do it again

So my guess is too many new sticks in newly seasoned humi too fast.

IMHO a stick at 60-65% is like smoking the dry tobacco a cigarette has to offer. (taste kind-a sh*tty)

So I don't share the mind set of some of the other posters in "don't worry @ 60%". They must like it that way. (to each their own) A lot of the english like dryer tobacco too. You seem to have the right idea 65-68% I'd say that's not bad at all. I myself prefer 67-70%.

Hey; I just got a quick idea come to mind & help calm u down. Start working on this issue immediately,.. smoke one of those sticks NOW, and that we'll start you on you way. :smile:

:smoke2:


----------



## Bullcrap05

Mr Mike said:


> u need to back track to the better weather and add the new sticks at a slower rate.
> 
> Don't forget to add the sponge. What kind of ongoing medium r u going to use for this humi? [beads?]
> 
> You did all test; [Great] so if you can keep it holding at 68 before, then you can do it again
> 
> So my guess is too many new sticks in newly seasoned humi too fast.
> 
> IMHO a stick at 60-65% is like smoking the dry tobacco a cigarette has to offer. (taste kind-a sh*tty)
> 
> So I don't share the mind set of some of the other posters in "don't worry @ 60%". They must like it that way. (to each their own) A lot of the english like dryer tobacco too. You seem to have the right idea 65-68% I'd say that's not bad at all. I myself prefer 67-70%.
> 
> Hey; I just got a quick idea come to mind & help calm u down. Start working on this issue immediately,.. smoke one of those sticks NOW, and that we'll start you on you way. :smile:
> 
> :smoke2:


Well I was thinking of putting some dry KL + humidifier like my other humidor but right now I don't have to since It doesn't go higher then 63% without KL...I'll add the sponge back instead of the shot glass of water and maybe try to get some sticks out like you said, maybe I put too many to fast and its drinking like crazy like most of you said...

Steph


----------



## djangos

Thread with both bull and bullcrap.......LOL! Made my day!

But as mentioned by Bull there will be some changes in the next few days.....sit tight and make changesa fter sometime. Low sixties is perfect, in fact I strive to keep it down there.

"_I do control it though with KL_" As Tony would say *Kitty Litter Rocks!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> That's a fine RH
> Fact is, in a cpl weeks temps start to rise and the rh will go up
> naturally......


Mines up already been running dry litter since the beginning of April!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Mines up already been running dry litter since the beginning of April!


Tony
It is funny you say that
I started letting mine drop a few weeks ago in contemplation of the Summer.
KL=Dry
60 RH beads=Dry

NC, 65 beads = Dry


----------



## Mayne Street

Can you and have you tried switching the hygros between humi #1 and #2? I know you said that they were calibrated, but it'd be interesting to see what happens if you swap them.


----------



## Big Bull

Bullcrap05 said:


> My hygro is working 100% since it was the hygro from my first humidor and all salt test and calibration was done. I guess since a few of you say they are fine at that temp, then I will just keep an eye on it...
> 
> Thanks for the tip...
> Cheers!


When was the last salt test performed? It is some thing that does need to heppen more then just when you recieve them...and is it Ano or digi?


----------



## Big Bull

Bullcrap05 said:


> yup seal is fine...Like I said, I did all the test before seasoning it and everything was ok...


I would test the seals again as well. After seasoning things can change. You never know man.


----------



## Herf N Turf

One thing that could be possible is, if it's an inexpensive, Chinese humidor, the floor is likely very thin and not well sealed. You can lose moisture out the the bottom, even with a perfect seal up top. In dry winter months, wood will still lose moisture. In two of my humidors (well made, good seals) I have to place a puck of moist oasis foam inside in order to keep it rock steady. In summer (humid here) I never have to charge my beads. If anything, I have to dry them out a couple times.


----------



## Zogg

I keep mine in the low 60's, anything over 65 and i try and tone it down a bit.


----------



## Bullcrap05

Big Bull said:


> I would test the seals again as well. After seasoning things can change. You never know man.


I just did today...I can't even pull the paper out on all section of the humidor. I decided to add my sponge back instead of that shot glass to see if it will make it raise more then 63%...It's weird since yesterday it was at 63% and today this morning it went down to 59% now....

Steph


----------



## asmartbull

If your seal is good
and
Your Hydrometer is accurate.
You
Need more Beads/Kl......

It's just that simple....

I say that because, your inventory's rh is low


----------



## Bullcrap05

Herf N Turf said:


> One thing that could be possible is, if it's an inexpensive, Chinese humidor, the floor is likely very thin and not well sealed. You can lose moisture out the the bottom, even with a perfect seal up top. In dry winter months, wood will still lose moisture. In two of my humidors (well made, good seals) I have to place a puck of moist oasis foam inside in order to keep it rock steady. In summer (humid here) I never have to charge my beads. If anything, I have to dry them out a couple times.


It could be for sure. I mean, I didn't pay a huge amount on this one like my first humidor. I'll see what it will do with putting the sponge back and I'm also thinking of changing the location of my humidor to see...


----------



## Bullcrap05

asmartbull said:


> If your seal is good
> and
> Your Hydrometer is accurate.
> You
> Need more Beads/Kl......
> 
> It's just that simple....
> 
> I say that because, your inventory's rh is low


Well the problem is that I don't have KL in this one right now since its not going high enough. I mean with my first humidor, I have KL in it but it is dry KL only. I can keep this humidor into the 65% 70% no problem using this method...My second one I only have the humidifier in it and I always had a shot glass of distilled water to keep it at 63% but it always drops and doesn't go over 63% so far ever since I put in the cigars...That's like 1 month ago...

Right now, I took the shot glass away and put in a small sponge with distilled water in it to see...I kept the humidifier in it as well...I want to see if it will go higher and if it does, and if its more then 70%, I'll add dry KL to see how it will stabilize it like my other humidor....

Maybe I should just try 50\50 Kl instead of trying out dry KL if it goes to high?


----------

